# Hi from England



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. Been doing a little haunt in my garden for several years now. People here think it's a bit weird but it's nothing compared to what you guys do. Should have been born in the US! You have been such an inspiration to me. Thankyou.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to our garden of souls


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy from America!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't worry. They think it's weird over here too. We just do it anyway! 

Glad to see you found us! Welcome aboard!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome! Nothing wrong with being a little weird- keeps life interesting!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum darklady666!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum DarkLady666. It's nice to have you!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. I can never understand why Halloween is not big in the UK. It is such a natural setting. You might want to check out this link if you havent been to the moster list yet.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad you are getting things started in UK. Everyone should know the joys of a little scare followed by some candy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!!!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------



## dan25300 (May 16, 2011)

hi and welcome i'm new here to and also from england halloween is becoming bigger over here so hopefully in a few years it will be pretty good i go crazy at halloween stuff what people think


----------

